# Gentoo 2005 mit Installer (LiveCD), laut ZDNet

## hoschi

http://news.zdnet.co.uk/software/linuxunix/0,39020390,39175014,00.htm

Erfahren wir User das also als letztes, oder habe ich in den News was überlesen?

Hier also die wohl alles bewegende FrageE:

"Werden wir auch traditionell per Shell installieren können, also per Hand?!"

Ich bin nicht grundsätzlich gegen Installer, aber Gentoo würde echt was verlieren, igitt...klicken, auswählen, bähhh   :Crying or Very sad: 

(Kann mir das gar nicht vorstellen, GCC ohne Java-Support, NPTL usw.)

Wobei ein Browser während dem Kompilieren schon ganz witzig sein kann, ich meine jetzt einen grafischen Browser:D

Ich sehe schon, gleich packt die Hälfte ihre Sachen zusammen und wandert zu Linux-From-Scratch  :Very Happy:  *gg*

<edit> 100% für die Shell...nix, da, Wahlbetrug...

----------

## Voltago

Meine Befürchtung ist halt, dass ein grafischer Installer haufenweise Leute zu Gentoo bringt, die mit der Konfiguration und Wartung ihres Systems, die Ihnen ansonsten YAST und SuSE-YOU und dergleichen abnehmen würde, hoffnungslos überfordert sind. Die überschwemmen dann das Forum mit vielen, vielen doofen Fragen, die bereits hundertmal beantwortet wurden, und werden pampig, wenn man ihnen die Doku oder die (for want of better word) Suchfunktion ans Herz legt.

Also: Wenn grafischer Installer, dann am besten auch gleich leistungsfähigeres Foren-System, um das höhere Support-Aufkommen zu bewältigen.

P. S.: Das mit dem Installer hab' ich aber vor einiger Zeit auch im Forum gelesen.

----------

## CHs

 *hoschi wrote:*   

> http://news.zdnet.co.uk/software/linuxunix/0,39020390,39175014,00.htm
> 
> Erfahren wir User das also als letztes, oder habe ich in den News was überlesen?
> 
> 

 

Also im weekly Newsletter steht es drin:

 *Quote:*   

> ZDNet UK (25 November 2004)
> 
> In her article[37] published shortly after Gentoo Linux 2004.3 was made 
> 
> available to the public, Ingrid Marson from ZDNet UK already reports about 
> ...

 

Ich werde trotzdem die Shell benutzen.

----------

## pablo_supertux

 *hoschi wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Wobei ein Browser während dem Kompilieren schon ganz witzig sein kann, ich meine jetzt einen grafischen Browser:D
> 
> 

 

einen grafischen Browser? braucht man das wirklich? Gestern hab ich gentoo bei einem Kumepl installiert und hatte nur w3m am Start, das reichte vollkommen und muss sagen, das reicht vollkommen, um die Doku während der Installation zu lesen.

Amsonsten finde ich gut, dass es bald eine LiveCD gibt ala Knoppix mit Gentoo Basis, das hab ich mir schon lang gewünscht, aber mit graphischem Installer? Nein, bitte nicht! Ich glaube, dass eine der besonderen Merkmale von gentoo ist die Installation von der Shell, weil man dadurch verdammt viel lernen kann und wenn es einen graphischen Installer gäbe, wäre das Lern-Effekt genauso wie bei SuSe, also bei 0.

----------

## Inte

Kann denn keiner lesen?  :Rolling Eyes: 

Chris Gianelloni sagt, die LiveCD 2005.0 wird einem die Möglichkeit geben Skriptbasiert identische Systeme auf mehreren Rechnern aufzusetzen. Außerdem soll die LiveCD endlich ihrem Namen gerecht werden und nicht länger eine "Installations-CD" sein.

Ich finde der Schritt ist zu begrüßen.  :Very Happy: 

Gruß, Inte.

----------

## c07

 *Voltago wrote:*   

> Meine Befürchtung ist halt, dass ein grafischer Installer haufenweise Leute zu Gentoo bringt, die mit der Konfiguration und Wartung ihres Systems, die Ihnen ansonsten YAST und SuSE-YOU und dergleichen abnehmen würde, hoffnungslos überfordert sind.

 

Dass viele überforderte Leute hier sind, wär nichts Neues (gilt ja selbst für Windows). Gentoo ist halt längst eine Massendistribution. Wer es beschaulicher will, kann ja auf die reichlich vorhandenen Nischendistributionen ausweichen.

 *pablo_supertux wrote:*   

> einen grafischen Browser? braucht man das wirklich?

 

Nein, aber wozu braucht man überhaupt einen Rechner? Prinzipiell reicht zwar wirklich ein Textbrowser, um Texte zu lesen, aber das Gentoo-Handbuch ist ziemlich eindeutig auf grafische Browser optimiert und als Text teilweise übel zu benutzen.

 *pablo_supertux wrote:*   

> Ich glaube, dass eine der besonderen Merkmale von gentoo ist die Installation von der Shell, weil man dadurch verdammt viel lernen kann

 

Eine Installation in der Shell nach den Anweisungen hat auch keinen Lerneffekt, bestenfalls bringt es etwas Übung. Wenn man wirklich einen Lerneffekt wollte, müsste man zumindest jegliche Hardwareerkennung deaktivieren, nano durch vi ersetzen und konkrete Handlungsanweisungen streichen.

Ob ein Installer grafisch ist oder nicht, macht im Prinzip gar keinen Unterschied, und dass er dem User unnötige Sachen abnimmt, ist exakt Sinn der Sache (ansonsten gibts ja auch noch Linux from Scratch). Entscheidend ist nur die eigentliche Konfiguration, wo es für das Basissystem eh nicht viel mehr als die USE-Flags, die Partitionierung und den Kernel gibt, und daran muss ja auch ein grafischer Installer nichts ändern, genauso wie es beim Kernel in der Sache ziemlich egal ist, ob du make config oder make xconfig benutzt.

----------

## ian!

Och Folks,

die Debatte hat ja wirklich einen Bart. Das ein Installer kommt, ist schon seit langem klar bzw. auch in Planung und Entwicklung. (Eine Projektseite gibt es schon lange hierzu.) Lasst die Jungs machen, oder wenn Bedarf bestehen sollte mitzuwirken joined doch z.B. #gentoo-installer im irc.freenode.net.

----------

## hoschi

 *CHs wrote:*   

>  *hoschi wrote:*   http://news.zdnet.co.uk/software/linuxunix/0,39020390,39175014,00.htm
> 
> Erfahren wir User das also als letztes, oder habe ich in den News was überlesen?
> 
>  
> ...

 

danke, ich habe irgendwie nach "ankündigung" von gentoos-offizieler seite her gesucht \o/

Ich für meinen Teil bin Fan einer rein Shell basierten Installation, weil ich unter Linux nie ein grafische Programm für etwas brauche. Rein theoretisch müsste man fast alles (bis auf Bildbearbeitung) schneller in einer Shell machen können als grafisch, und das flexibler und besser.

Ich brauche die Shell einfach, das ist für mich Linux, also Shell = Linux  :Very Happy: 

So denke ich, so fühle ich, so muss es für mich sein.

Es gibt keinen wirklichen vernünftigen Grund für Gentoo, für die Shell schon *gg*

Ich würde Selbstmord begehen, wenn Gentoo nicht mehr per Hand installierbar ist. Und das man dabei nichts lernt stimmt überhaupt nicht, man lernt :

a) unglaublich viel über Netzwerk, Partitionen, Dateisystem, Crondämonen, Kernel, den Systemaufbau von Linux, sogar Sicherheit und Userverwaltung usw. (wenn man die Anleitung wirklich liesst, und sich damit beschäftigt-> und das muss man)

b) das unter Linux/Unix alles per Shell möglich ist

Ich arbeite auch unter X, und ich bringe niemand um, wenn er den Installer verwendet, ich finde ihn sogar interessant, aber in der Praxis und nicht nur zum Spass? 

Ne, danke  :Smile: 

Auch wenn ich gewisse Neugierde nicht abstreiten kann.

Die Befürchtung vor dummen "Windowskindern" mit Klick&Run-Lebeneinstellung ist aber nicht begründet, dazu sind unsere Mods zu gut. Auch wenn unsere guten und meiner Ansicht nach, lückenlose Installationsanleitung + HowTos, im Zusammenspiel ein sehr wirksame "Firewall" abgeben, und das werden sie weiterhin.

RTFM!

----------

## ian!

 *hoschi wrote:*   

> danke, ich habe irgendwie nach "ankündigung" von gentoos-offizieler seite her gesucht \o/

 

Meinen Post gelesen?

Ansonsten auch noch mal hier die project-page:

http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/releng/installer/index.xml

----------

## dertobi123

Und nochwas: Der Installer sowie die ebenfalls in dem Artikel angekündigte X-LiveCD werden nur in Beta-Versionen zum 2005.0 verfügbar sein.

----------

## hoschi

 *ian! wrote:*   

>  *hoschi wrote:*   danke, ich habe irgendwie nach "ankündigung" von gentoos-offizieler seite her gesucht \o/ 
> 
> Meinen Post gelesen?
> 
> Ansonsten auch noch mal hier die project-page:
> ...

 

Ich meine mit "Seite" eine Erwähnung direkt in den News, also Projekt blablupp ist am laufen usw.

Sowie wie der Beitrag zum Kernel 2.6

----------

## _hephaistos_

seid mir nicht böse: aber wenn linux im desktop bereich zulegen soll (auch für normalsterbliche benutzer), muss EINIGES einfacher gemacht werden!

ich warte ja noch auf mein traum OS: schnell, flexibel und stabil wie linux und kompatibel und einfach wie windows (natürlich ein win32 mode oder ähnliches, um auch windows progs auszuführen)  :Smile: 

wobei flexibel, stabil und kompatibel sicher in widerspruch gesehen werden können...

ciao

----------

## amne

Ich habe in gut informierten Insiderkreisen übrigens gehört, dass der graphische Installer ein Active-X Plugin für den Internet Explorer werden soll.  :Shocked: 

Nein, im Ernst: Ein graphischer Installer ist von Anwenderseite eines der am häufigsten geforderten Features während die Profis wiederum gerne was automatisches zum Aufsetzen von Rechnerfarmen wollen. Dann gibts wieder Leute, denen der derzeitige Weg am Besten gefällt. Je mehr Möglichkeiten es gibt, desto besser.

----------

## mkr

Ich würde einen "halbgrafischen" Installer (zB. ein Curses-Interface) begrüssen. Er sollte aber unter keinen Umständen Sachen automatisch machen, also keine Default-Partitionierung ohne Änderungsmöglichkeit etc.

Der Installer wäre einfach praktisch, damit man nichts vergisst und alles in der richtigen Reihenfolge macht. Ein "next step: partitioning" und dann ein Aufruf von cfdisk würde genügen.

----------

## ralph

 *hephaistos6 wrote:*   

> seid mir nicht böse: aber wenn linux im desktop bereich zulegen soll (auch für normalsterbliche benutzer), muss EINIGES einfacher gemacht werden!
> 
> 

 

Zum Beispiel?

Und keine Angst, ich bin dir nicht böse, nur neugierig.

----------

## _hephaistos_

hi,

 *ralph wrote:*   

> Zum Beispiel?
> 
> Und keine Angst, ich bin dir nicht böse, nur neugierig.

 

kein problem! dachte, das liegt auf der hand

möchte vorher noch klarstellen, dass ich selbst absolut 100%ig FÜR linux (und opensource) bin!!

hier mal ein paar gründe -> mehr fallen mir momentan nicht ein  :Smile: 

1) kurz gesagt: kompatibilität zu hardware(!!) -> ich weiß, liegt oft an den herstellern, die apis nicht rausrücken odgl.

2) openoffice kommt ms office NICHT nach! (so leid es mir tut - ist halt meine meinung)

3) zB xinerama oder externer monitor support -> sollte schon einfacher und besser unterstützt werden

4) zB auch geschwindigkeit vom öffnen der programme und start d. comps (da liegt windows leider auch noch vorne...)

sind diese argumente ok?

ciao

----------

## hoschi

 *hephaistos6 wrote:*   

> seid mir nicht böse: aber wenn linux im desktop bereich zulegen soll (auch für normalsterbliche benutzer), muss EINIGES einfacher gemacht werden!
> 
> ich warte ja noch auf mein traum OS: schnell, flexibel und stabil wie linux und kompatibel und einfach wie windows (natürlich ein win32 mode oder ähnliches, um auch windows progs auszuführen) 
> 
> wobei flexibel, stabil und kompatibel sicher in widerspruch gesehen werden können...
> ...

 

www.apple.com

danke, tschüs

gentoo ist nicht dafür da "einsteiger freundlich zu sein", sonder klip und klar für erfahren linux-user, das thema tangiert und somit praktisch gar nicht.

ich war selbst fast taufrischer linux-neuling, aber gentoo ist eben nicht für neulinge gemacht

----------

## _hephaistos_

hoschi: du traust linux (gentoo) also gar nicht zu, im desktop bereich ernsthaft mitmischen zu können?

ciao

----------

## ralph

Ich dachte jetzt Gott weiß was da kommt, aber wenn's nur das ist.

Zu 1: Ich bin eigentlich immer eher überrascht darüber, was alles so ohne Probleme läuft.

Zu 2.: Sehe ich nicht so, aber vielleich verwende ich OOo ja auch für andere Sachen als du. ( natürlich nur meine Meinung   :Wink:  )

Zu 3.: Keine Ahnung, ist das problematisch, mit allen Distributionen, also auch den "userfreundlichen"?

Damit das ganze aber nicht völlig OT wird.

Dass ein Installer früher oder später kommen würde, war doch klar und um es mit den weisen Worten von Herrn Wowereit zu sagen, das ist auch gut so.

----------

## hoschi

 *hephaistos6 wrote:*   

> hi,
> 
>  *ralph wrote:*   Zum Beispiel?
> 
> Und keine Angst, ich bin dir nicht böse, nur neugierig. 
> ...

 

ich bin frech, ich weiß  :Very Happy: 

es ist ot, und überflüssig...na dann mal los:D

1. japp, ersetzt fast immer am besten durch 99%...

2. nö sehe ich nicht so, sogar impress ist in der version 2.0 so gut wie power-point, das hat mich bisher immer geärgert, es startet aber immer noch etwas langsamer (da man seine textverarbeitung aber nur einmal startet...)

3. japp

4. falsch

erstmal bootet man nicht ständig, sonst wäre win2k niemals am markt angekommen. zweitens ist es unbestreitbar schwachfug ein os nach der bootzeit zu bewerten, überlassen wir dass doch besser "bild.de"  :Very Happy: 

drittens ist linux in wahrheit schneller, bis mal das netzwerk unter windows anspringt bin ich schon lange in der shell unterwegs und stifte chaos und verwüstung:D

das einzige was man unter windows wirklich schnell hat ist die grafische oberfläche, und die braucht ausgerechnet bei linux wirklich etwas länger.

----------

## hoschi

 *hephaistos6 wrote:*   

> hoschi: du traust linux (gentoo) also gar nicht zu, im desktop bereich ernsthaft mitmischen zu können?
> 
> ciao

 

du hast "auch für normalsterbliche" nutzer geschrieben, und ich beziehe mich nur auf gentoo, keine angst, was denkst du den  :Very Happy: 

----------

## _hephaistos_

 *hoschi wrote:*   

> erstmal bootet man nicht ständig, sonst wäre win2k niemals am markt angekommen. zweitens ist es unbestreitbar schwachfug ein os nach der bootzeit zu bewerten, überlassen wir dass doch besser "bild.de" 
> 
> drittens ist linux in wahrheit schneller, bis mal das netzwerk unter windows anspringt bin ich schon lange in der shell unterwegs und stifte chaos und verwüstung:D

 

bootzeit: sry, hab an laptop und lass den nich immer laufen -> daher beurteile ich das schon auch... man muss einfach objektiv sein und ALLES vergleichen. darum bin ich ja auch bei linux hängen geblieben  :Smile: 

ich hab auch kein problem mit der konsole, aber emails lesen, browsen und produktiv arbeiten tu ich nun mal lieber in X

ciao

----------

## @4u

 *hoschi wrote:*   

> ... das einzige was man unter windows wirklich schnell hat ist die grafische oberfläche, und die braucht ausgerechnet bei linux wirklich etwas länger.

 Und das macht dank bootsplash auch nicht wirklich etwas aus ... soll es denn noch ein "ETA 32 Sekunden bis zur grafischen Oberfläche" werden?

GNU/Linux sollte (und hat sich eigentlich auch schon) in zwei Lager "aufsplitten":

a) Massenmarkt bzw. automatisierter Markt:

CD-Laufwerk öffnen; CD rein; CD-Laufwerk schließen; Installieren von vorgefertigten Paketen; Fertig!

*Ersetze notfalls CD durch DVD

Bei heutigen Rechnern sind unoptimierte Paketen so ziemlich absolut egal (etwas anderes bei einem K6-Rechner mit aktueller KDE oder anderem "schnickschnack").

b) Spezialisierungsmarkt:

Automatisierte Scriptinstallationen aber speziell an bestimmte Zwecke anpassbare Installationen from scratch: Webserver und co.

Naja, und "b2" als Spezialmarkt für Freaks, die sich ihr System "zum Spass" optimieren wollen = wir  :Wink:  Obwohl es schon einen Unterschied macht, ob alle Abhängigkeiten durch vorkompilierte Pakete entstehen oder aber durch definierte USE-flags. Dafür gibt es schließlich fast immer ./configure!!! Nicht, damit dann vorgefertigte RPMs durch die Gegend flattern.

----------

## hoschi

hihi, du hast glaube ich bei punkt vier einfach das falsche erwischt  :Very Happy: 

du brauchst mehr ACPI und APIC, ist gut für die muskeln, und den schlepptop   :Smile: 

acpi macht kinder froh, und erwachsene ebenso  :Smile: 

----------

## _hephaistos_

 *ralph wrote:*   

> Zu 1: Ich bin eigentlich immer eher überrascht darüber, was alles so ohne Probleme läuft.

 

ich auch. und auch das gegenteil (zB usb headset etc)

 *Quote:*   

> Zu 2.: Sehe ich nicht so, aber vielleich verwende ich OOo ja auch für andere Sachen als du. ( natürlich nur meine Meinung   )

 

glaub ich auch. seh natürlich auch den fortschritt von OO

 *Quote:*   

> Zu 3.: Keine Ahnung, ist das problematisch, mit allen Distributionen, also auch den "userfreundlichen"?

 

jo, seh ich auch so - und bedaure es -> weil es für mich als laptop user ein wichtiger punkt ist  :Smile: 

ciao

----------

## _hephaistos_

 *hoschi wrote:*   

> du brauchst mehr ACPI und APIC, ist gut für die muskeln, und den schlepptop  
> 
> acpi macht kinder froh, und erwachsene ebenso 

 

jo, acpi läuft eigentlich ganz gut, bis auf sleep modes... aber sonst is alles ok  :Smile: 

ciao

----------

## hoschi

 *@4u wrote:*   

>  *hoschi wrote:*   ... das einzige was man unter windows wirklich schnell hat ist die grafische oberfläche, und die braucht ausgerechnet bei linux wirklich etwas länger. Und das macht dank bootsplash auch nicht wirklich etwas aus ... soll es denn noch ein "ETA 32 Sekunden bis zur grafischen Oberfläche" werden?
> 
> GNU/Linux sollte (und hat sich eigentlich auch schon) in zwei Lager "aufsplitten":
> 
> a) Massenmarkt bzw. automatisierter Markt:
> ...

 

dito!

bootsplash ist ein böses wort, gensplash bitte  :Wink: 

viel besser und passt so schön zu vesafb-tng  :Smile: 

huldige dem spock, ohne den wäre ich nicht halb so oft in der shell \o/

----------

## Tranalogic1987

Ich persönlich finde es nur schade das Gentoo einen Installer bekommt. Ok für manche hilfreich aber was wird bitteschön das nächste sein? Portage auf ner QT/GTK Oberfläche basierend?

Ich finde es ist einfach ein geniales Gefühl wenn man den ganzen Samstag auf einem frisch formatierten PC sitzt und mit ner 79 MB großen LIVE CD eine Stage 1 installation durchführt und das alles auf Anhieb funktioniert. Das ist einfach meiner Meinung nach ein Gefühl des Erfolgs.

Vorallem wenn man die HDD's mit Befehlen formatiert und die fstab selber schreibt.  :Wink: 

MfG

Tranalogic

----------

## hoschi

*hust*

es gibt sowohl ein qt als auch ein gtk interface für portage, schau mal in die news  :Smile: 

du musst es ja nicht benützen, keine angst  :Smile: 

und wie du siehst, du bist nicht alleine mit der meinung, das wissen die entwickler ja auch.

----------

## @4u

Ich weiß ja nicht, wie ihr das so seht - aber die Welt dreht sich nicht um den heimischen Computer ... und wenn es sinnvolle "klicki-bunti"-Systeme gibt, die grafisch bestimmte Sachverhalte einfach rein aufgrund ihrer Verknüpfung mit einem X-Server besser wiederspiegeln können, warum sollte man sie nicht nutzen?!

Portage wird - wie viele andere Linux-Programme (jaja, GNU/Linux  :Razz: ) auch - technisch im Hintergrund immer "konsolenbasiert" bleiben.

Es verlangt niemand, dass ihr es nutzt - aber mir persönlich ist es egal, ob ich bei einer vorher wohldefinierten Scriptinstallation auf Arbeit oder privat eine Konsole durchrattern sehe oder ein "ETA 5 Stunden, 32 Minuten" dessen Gimmick ein Abklatsch von Mohrhuhn im Hintergrund wiederspiegelt - als Zeitvertreib zur Jagd.

Grafische Systeme haben schon aus einem Grund ihre Berechtigung - auch wenn die selbige manche Teilnehmer hier und auch allgemein aus der "Linux-Szene" abstreiten wollen: Im Gegensatz zu Konsolen können sie durch ihre Möglichkeit, Grafiken zu nutzen, viel deutlicher Zusammenhänge darstellen. Diese Darstellung ist nicht nur für erfahrene Nutzer sinnvoll, sondern auch für Dritte. Wenn man also als "Profi" nicht bei jeder Kleinigkeit selbst Hand anlegen müssen will oder einfach auch mal Arbeit dirigieren möchte, kommt man durch die Ergänzung grafischer Systeme nicht herum.

Und aus privater Sicht sei anzumerken: Selbst bei der Entwicklung von Programmen ist ein grafisches System sinnvoll, da somit gleichzeitig eine Dokumentation oder ein Klassen-Browser eingesetzt werden kann. Und sagt mir jetzt nicht, dafür würdet ihr mit Alt+F* verschiedene Konsolen nutzen - das nehme ich euch nicht ab!

Hand aufs Herz: Wer hier im Forum nutzt auf seinem Rechner (kein Serversystem) nicht eine grafische Oberfläche auf X-Server-Basis?!

(Fast) keiner?

Was zu beweisen war - setzen!

PS.: Wer allein aus Spass an der Freude am Wochenende (nicht nur einmalig) nichts besseres zu tun hat, als seinen Rechner neu zu installieren, sollte schnellstmöglich einen Arzt konsultieren!!! (Nicht persönlich gemeint, aber aus Sicht eines objektiven Betrachters klingt dies einfach zu absurd, um wahr sein zu können.

----------

## Tranalogic1987

 *hoschi wrote:*   

> *hust*
> 
> es gibt sowohl ein qt als auch ein gtk interface für portage, schau mal in die news 
> 
> 

 

Aso? Hmm ich sollte die News mal öfters lesen.   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Lightforce

Hmm hab zwar auch mit Gentoo als erste Linuxdistri angefangen aber irgendwie hat mich tutorials.de schon dazu erzogen erst die Suchfunktion zu benutzen dann zu googeln und nach 5 Stunden vergeblicher Suche mal ne post zu wagen. (Deren Admins sind noch strenger als die in diesem Forum)

Also als Linux-Newbie erfährt man bei der Installation von Gentoo doch ne ganze Menge. Hey es gibt sowas wie ne fstab und grub und so. 

Klar Gentoo erfordert Ausdauer und Geduld. Evtl auch ein gewisses Interesse daran, Probleme zu lösen. Point n Klick Mentalität ist hier am falschen Platz. 

Nur was ich befürchte ist das der Installer genau diese Point n klick leute auf gentoo aufmerksam macht. Hoffentlich haben die Admins ne übermenschliche Ausdauer im Forenthreat löschen. Ansonsten seh ich harte Zeiten auf die Leute zukommen  :Wink: 

cu Light

----------

## ralph

 *@4u wrote:*   

> 
> 
> PS.: Wer allein aus Spass an der Freude am Wochenende (nicht nur einmalig) nichts besseres zu tun hat, als seinen Rechner neu zu installieren, sollte schnellstmöglich einen Arzt konsultieren!!! (Nicht persönlich gemeint, aber aus Sicht eines objektiven Betrachters klingt dies einfach zu absurd, um wahr sein zu können.

 

Ich stimme dir ja bei deinen sonstigen Ausführungen größtenteils zu, aber für die zitierte Bemerkung wird du offiziell auf Lebenszeit die Geek Lizenz entzogen. 

Also wo simma denn hier? Bin ich doch fälschlicherweise bei Computerbild gelandet?

----------

## @4u

 *ralph wrote:*   

> Ich stimme dir ja bei deinen sonstigen Ausführungen größtenteils zu, aber für die zitierte Bemerkung wird du offiziell auf Lebenszeit die Geek Lizenz entzogen. 

 Macht nix - helfe trotzdem weiterhin wenn ich eine Lösung für Probs weiß  :Wink: 

 *ralph wrote:*   

> Also wo simma denn hier? Bin ich doch fälschlicherweise bei Computerbild gelandet?

 Hoffentlich nicht - allerdings gebe ich dir sogar recht: Die Aussage ist zu stark pauschalisiert.

Zur Korrektur: Wer dies nicht nur zum Spass nebenbei laufen lässt, sondern sozusagen die ganze Zeit davor sitzt, um sich die

```
if /bin/sh ./libtool --silent --tag=CC --mode=compile gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I./magick   -I/usr/include/freetype2 -I/usr/X11R6/include -I/usr/X11R6/include/X11 -I/usr/include/libxml2  -march=athlon-xp -mcpu=athlon-xp -m3dnow -msse -mmmx -O3 -pipe -fforce-addr -fomit-frame-pointer -funroll-loops -frerun-cse-after-loop -frerun-loop-opt -falign-functions=4 -maccumulate-outgoing-args -ffast-math -fprefetch-loop-arrays -Wall -pthread -MT coders/coders_avs_la-avs.lo -MD -MP -MF "coders/.deps/coders_avs_la-avs.Tpo" -c -o coders/coders_avs_la-avs.lo `test-f 'coders/avs.c' || echo './'`coders/avs.c;
```

Zeilen durchzusehen, sollte einen Arzt aufsuchen. Es gibt sehr viel besseres (gerade am Wochenende) zu tun, als am heimischen PC regelmäßig zu versauern. (Soziale Kompetenz schimpft sich eine solche Möglichkeit)

----------

## pablo_supertux

-schätze, hab hier einiges verpasst  :Smile: 

dass es einen Installer gibt, stört mich wenig, wenn überhaupt, was mich krank macht ist der Gedanke, dass die shell Installation komplett durch einen Installer ersetzt wird bzw. dass der Installer die Default-Installation wird.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Je mehr Möglichkeiten es gibt, desto besser.
> 
> 

 

da bin gleicher Meinung. Ich möchte nur nicht, dass der graphischer Installer der default Installer wird und/oder die einzge Möglicgkeit.

----------

## hoschi

 *ralph wrote:*   

>  *@4u wrote:*   
> 
> PS.: Wer allein aus Spass an der Freude am Wochenende (nicht nur einmalig) nichts besseres zu tun hat, als seinen Rechner neu zu installieren, sollte schnellstmöglich einen Arzt konsultieren!!! (Nicht persönlich gemeint, aber aus Sicht eines objektiven Betrachters klingt dies einfach zu absurd, um wahr sein zu können. 
> 
> Ich stimme dir ja bei deinen sonstigen Ausführungen größtenteils zu, aber für die zitierte Bemerkung wird du offiziell auf Lebenszeit die Geek Lizenz entzogen. 
> ...

 

ich liebe mein "geek t-shirt", versteht nur keiner aus meiner umgebung  :Sad: 

einen geek-lizenz, das wärs  :Very Happy: 

gleich schlägt mich einer, aber:

nachts, wenn ich mich irgendwie beruhigen will und ich was zu kompilieren habe, hocke ich mich einfach vor meinen pc und schau der ausgabe im framebuffer zu (mit dem gentoo-standard hintergrund). ich weiß nicht, das schaut irgendwie schön gleichmässig aus (kann am tft liegen?), und ich könnt da ewig davor hocken und chillen...ist total komisch, ich machs aber manchmal wirklich

na ja, sowas fällt wohl in die kategorie -> der hat echt nen fehler, der kleine...

----------

## hoschi

 *pablo_supertux wrote:*   

> -schätze, hab hier einiges verpasst 
> 
> dass es einen Installer gibt, stört mich wenig, wenn überhaupt, was mich krank macht ist der Gedanke, dass die shell Installation komplett durch einen Installer ersetzt wird bzw. dass der Installer die Default-Installation wird.
> 
>  *Quote:*   
> ...

 

dito!

wir wollen punkt "1" im bootmenü für die shell, und natürlich standardauswahl  :Very Happy: 

----------

## tommy101

Die Möglichkeit, Skipte zur Installation auf vielen baugleichen Rechnern benutzen zu können ist 

doch eine feine Sache.

Wenn ich das so lese, denk ich, verdammt, in Gentoo steckt ja noch enorm Potenzial.

Und das der manuelle Weg über eine shell abgeschafft wird, halte ich für ausgeschlossen.

Ich denke schon,dass zum größten Teils Newbies auch weiterhin den manuellen-Weg 

gehen werden, wenn die Irgendwo lesen, dass man dadurch schon was über Linux/Gentoo lernt.

Ok dafür muss natürlich dieDoku weiterhin up-to-date bleiben.

----------

## c07

 *@4u wrote:*   

> Portage wird - wie viele andere Linux-Programme (jaja, GNU/Linux ) auch - technisch im Hintergrund immer "konsolenbasiert" bleiben.

 

Die Konsole ist im Prinzip auch nur ein Frontend wie es eine grafische Oberfläche halt auch ist. Bei der Eingabe hat sie häufig Vorteile, aber bei der Ausgabe hauptsächlich Nachteile. Deshalb ist es eigentlich Unfug, Konsolenprogramme als Backend zu benutzen. Diese Technik ist zwar unter Unix ziemlich weit verbreitet, sollte aber bloß eine Notlösung sein, wenn kein echtes Backend existiert.

----------

## trashcity

hallo Leute 

warum kanns nicht beides sein frage ich euch?

wenn die hardcore linux user von uns lieber shell basierent arbeiten 

spricht eigentlich nix dagegen oder?

und die linux user die lieber ber klicki next klicki next finished also per installer installieren ist für mich auch nix dagegen zu sagen 

ich bleib persönlich lieber bei der shell installation und beim handbuch 

ich wüste auch nicht was ich für scripts jetzt für die installation brauchen würde 

bezüglich unserer neuen von windows weg user

willkomen 

wir werden sicher nicht so überheblich sein leute am lernen von was neuen abzuhalten   oder???

ich denke mir, die entwickler werden trotz installer programierung die vorzüge von gentoo sicher nicht abschaffen 

also bleibt doch fast alles beim alten nur mit wenigen erneuerungen 

so 

und zum thema xlive cd 

ich installiere alles von knoppix aus und das funkt super 

also nur her mit der 2005.0 xlive cd ich warte schonn

----------

## spielc

 *hephaistos6 wrote:*   

>  *ralph wrote:*   Zu 1: Ich bin eigentlich immer eher überrascht darüber, was alles so ohne Probleme läuft. 
> 
> ich auch. und auch das gegenteil (zB usb headset etc) 

 

 Yop speziell wenns um AMD64 sachen geht, da is vieles was entweder immer noch masked  (treiber, tools...) ist (ich weiss man kanns unmasken aber umm wer tut das wenn der-/diejenige KEINE ahnung hat) bzw. überhaupt nicht geht... Beispielsweise ich habe einen Shuttle mit eingebautem PN11-WLAN Adapter=>Treiber linux-wlan-ng! ist auch verfügbar im Portage ABER leider nicht für AMD64. Da wird sich noch einiges ändern müssen bis linux WIRKLICH ein desktop-os wird...

----------

## @4u

 *spielc wrote:*   

>  *hephaistos6 wrote:*    *ralph wrote:*   Zu 1: Ich bin eigentlich immer eher überrascht darüber, was alles so ohne Probleme läuft. 
> 
> ich auch. und auch das gegenteil (zB usb headset etc)  
> 
>  Yop speziell wenns um AMD64 sachen geht, da is vieles was entweder immer noch masked  (treiber, tools...) ist (ich weiss man kanns unmasken aber umm wer tut das wenn der-/diejenige KEINE ahnung hat) bzw. überhaupt nicht geht... Beispielsweise ich habe einen Shuttle mit eingebautem PN11-WLAN Adapter=>Treiber linux-wlan-ng! ist auch verfügbar im Portage ABER leider nicht für AMD64. Da wird sich noch einiges ändern müssen bis linux WIRKLICH ein desktop-os wird...

 Wie immer gilt leider: Schreib das dem Hersteller, nicht den tausend Programmierern von GNU/Linux-Komponenten.

(edit)

Einzige Ersatzmöglichkeit: Einige Leute emulieren (oder setzen eine neue "Übersetzungsschicht" (Windows-Funktion x ist gleichzusetzen mit Funktion y in Linux) zwischen Treiber und System) für das komplette Treibersystem von Windows.

Viel Spass ohne entsprechende Dokumentationen ...  :Sad: 

----------

## hoschi

für alle die es noch nicht gesehen habe, gentoo.org hat jetzt ein offizieles statement zu dem artikel veröffentlicht, und doch einiges klar gestellt.

----------

## Deever

 *hoschi wrote:*   

> Die Befürchtung vor dummen "Windowskindern" mit Klick&Run-Lebeneinstellung ist aber nicht begründet, dazu sind unsere Mods zu gut.

 Dazu habe ich eine etwas andere Meinung. Während der BILD-Luser-Schwemme wurden hier IMHO viel zu wenige Threads geschlossen. Und mindestens die, die geschlossen wurden, hätte man gleich löschen können.

 *Quote:*   

> Auch wenn unsere guten und meiner Ansicht nach, lückenlose Installationsanleitung + HowTos, im Zusammenspiel ein sehr wirksame "Firewall" abgeben, und das werden sie weiterhin.

 Nein.

Wer einen kaputten TCP/IP-Stack haben will, soll gefälligst Windows installieren. Außerdem hat IPTables/Netfilter allein wegen seiner in letzter Zeit regelmässigen Sicherheitslücken auf Endgeräten überhaupt nichts verloren. Von der konzeptionellen Schwäche eines hostbased packetfilters will ich hier erst gar nicht reden, weil ich sonst allmählich kotzen muß.

 *hephaistos6 wrote:*   

> kompatibel und einfach wie windows

 Du merkst schon noch was, oder?

Ich werd jedenfalls schon mal nen Anti-Luser-Posting vorbereiten, das ich dann bei Zeiten hier posten werde...

SCNR,

/dev

----------

## Neo_0815

Also ich denke bevor man an sowas dnekt, sollte eher portage-ng wieder ausgegraben werden, das ist nützlicher.

MfG

----------

## Sonic Lux

So ich werde erstmal den ganzen OT Senf von oben ignorieren ...  :Very Happy: 

Ich würde einen graphischen Installer in der Art wie ihn Debian hat bevorzugen, auf keinen Fall irgend ein qt/gtk Mist, das wäre dann zu sehr SuSE Style.

Aber wieso sollte es schlecht sein den Installer einzuführen?

Bei einer gentoo installation macht man die ersten Schritte doch fast immer gleich (mnt gentoo, proc blabla) wieso sollte das nicht ein Script(=Installer) erledigen, es spricht absolut nix dagegen.

Ich würde warscheinlich aus "religös sprituellen"  :Confused:  gründen eher die shell installation bevorzugen, aber  gott verdamme, jeder soll sich es doch aussuchen können.   :Rolling Eyes: 

Sonic

----------

## hoschi

 *Deever wrote:*   

>  *hoschi wrote:*   Die Befürchtung vor dummen "Windowskindern" mit Klick&Run-Lebeneinstellung ist aber nicht begründet, dazu sind unsere Mods zu gut. Dazu habe ich eine etwas andere Meinung. Während der BILD-Luser-Schwemme wurden hier IMHO viel zu wenige Threads geschlossen. Und mindestens die, die geschlossen wurden, hätte man gleich löschen können.
> 
>  *Quote:*   Auch wenn unsere guten und meiner Ansicht nach, lückenlose Installationsanleitung + HowTos, im Zusammenspiel ein sehr wirksame "Firewall" abgeben, und das werden sie weiterhin. Nein.
> 
> Wer einen kaputten TCP/IP-Stack haben will, soll gefälligst Windows installieren. Außerdem hat IPTables/Netfilter allein wegen seiner in letzter Zeit regelmässigen Sicherheitslücken auf Endgeräten überhaupt nichts verloren. Von der konzeptionellen Schwäche eines hostbased packetfilters will ich hier erst gar nicht reden, weil ich sonst allmählich kotzen muß.
> ...

 

Wir können doch mit unseren Mods reden, Vorlagen für Postings erstelle ich sicher nicht! Ein "RTFM" kriegt der "Winfaul", vielleicht noch einen Smilie, und eine dumme Anmache, wenn derjenige auch noch rotzfrech ist...mehr nicht.

Hast du dich eigentlich gefragt warum Firewall in Gänsefüsschen steht  :Wink: 

Ich meine damit das Gentoo unbequem für faule Leute ist, da die Community stark auf die Netiquette achtet und wir eine richtig fiese und lange Installationsanleitung haben...einfach gleich immer die voll HTML-Version verlinken, hat Abschreckungswirkung -> so viel Arbeit, schützt uns eben auch etwas, wie eine Art Firewall (mit Lücken  :Wink: )

Die Anleitung ist aber lang *schluck*, ok leute, ich nehme lieber Debian...  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## reptile

 *Deever wrote:*   

> [viel geistiger durchfall]
> 
> Ich werd jedenfalls schon mal nen Anti-Luser-Posting vorbereiten, das ich dann bei Zeiten hier posten werde...
> 
> SCNR,
> ...

 

na to,, irgendwoher muss das vorurteil über die sprichwörtiche arroganz der gentoo-benutzer im speziellen oder der linux-benutzer im allgemeinen ja kommen. bei sowas könnte ich kotzen - 'meine iptables-regelsammlung ist länger'...

aber ontopic: wie mehrfach erwähnt: ein grafischer installer wäre sicher sehr sinnvoll, er würde für verschiedene sachen sorgen. (1) bei einer neu-/re-installation wird einem überflüssige arbeit abgenommen. (2) man sorgt dafür, dass man keinen schritt vergisst. (3) die eingegebenen dinge (z. b. use-flags oder cflags, proxy oder mirrors) können on-the-fly auf validität geprüft werden, ohne dass man erst 20 minuten kompiliert und dann feststellt, dass die binaries was für die virtuelle tonne sind. (4) die verbreitung einer distribution hilft immer auch ihr, es ist nicht so, dass neue benutzer immer auch gleich dumme benutzer sind. wofür steht denn sonst das wort 'community'? eine community sollte wachsen, wenn sie um ein gutes produkt entstanden ist, und nur dann stagnieren oder schrumpfen, wenn das produkt käse ist. (5) und schlussendlich: wenn bild-niveau-leser ankommen, dann bringt auch das eine verbesserung insofern, dass es sich dann endlich lohnt, die faq's auch dau-kompatibel zu machen. ein brett von uns hat jeder mal, und eine solche faq- (oder auch wiki-) sammlung ist sicherlich zum nutzen der community.

so, </senf-mode>.

----------

## chrib

Also mir ist es persönlich gesagt ja vollkommen egal, ob ich eine Installation über einen Installer oder über die Shell vornehmen muss. Nur wenn ich mehrere Rechner auf einmal fertigmachen will/muss, dann bitte doch irgendwie eine Skriptingfähigkeit einbauen, damit man nicht danebensitzen muss, während installiert wird (ok, bei gleichen Rechnern wäre auch ein Image denkbar).

 *Sonic Lux wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ich würde einen graphischen Installer in der Art wie ihn Debian hat bevorzugen, auf keinen Fall irgend ein qt/gtk Mist, das wäre dann zu sehr SuSE Style.
> 
> 

 

Was ist so schlimm daran, wenn es eine qt bzw. gtk-basierende Oberfläche ist? Und nein, zu sehr SuSE-Style ist kein akzeptabler Argument. Und zumindestens beim SLES8 war die grafische Oberfläche durchaus brauchbar während der Installation.

Gruß

Christian

----------

## MrTom

Böse wie ich bin, habe ich das meiste hier nicht mal gelesen und gebe dennoch meinen Senf dazu!

Ob da nun der Installer graphisch ist oder nicht, geht mir aber total an etwas vorbei, wo meisten den Schreibtischstuhl berührt.

Warum?!? Weil ich Gentoo zwar auch auf meinem Desktop installiert habe, da aber nie eine Neuinstallation brauche. Und wenn mal alle 100 Jahre der Rechner neu insalliert wird, ist der Installier nicht ganz so wichtig!

Wo ICH es aber unbedingt brauche könnte, ist da wo ich 99% Gentoo verwennde: Auf Servern!  Und zwar nicht das ich mit der Maus rumklicken kann, sondern diese "Kickstart"-Funktion die drin sein soll!

Das ist doch eigentlich der Punkt, um den es gehen sollte! Gut für die Leute hier, die mal schneller bei der Installation zu Ihrem Doom oder was auch immer kommen möchten... Schön!

Eine "fast vollautomatische Installation" von Gentoo ist doch das was sich alle Admin gewünscht haben. Gut man kann Gentoo selber dazu bringen automatisch installiert zu werden. Nachteil bei solchen Lösungen ist aber, dass man bei jeder neuen Release aufpassen muss, ob die eigene Lösunge noch geht. Bei einem "Installer" der wie "Kickstart" funktioniert ist das eine ganz FEINE SACHE!

JustMy2Cents

MrTom

----------

## Earthwings

 *reptile wrote:*   

>  *Deever wrote:*   [viel geistiger durchfall] 

 

Ruhig an. Es gibt hier keinen Grund für Beleidigungen.

----------

## xsteadfastx

Ich finde die Idee gut. Man hat halt die Auswahl. Ich werde auch weiter mit der Shell installieren aber ein Installer für den Umstieg ist doch auch eine gute Idee.

----------

## Ruefl2x

so i geb jetzt hier auch mal meinen senf dazu!  :Smile: 

angefangen hab ich damals mit einem 286er ohne HDD und 2 5,25" laufwerken und hab dort dos kennen (und lieben) gelernt. seither bin ich eigentlich begeisterter user der tastatur, was einem im windoof halt nicht so leicht gemacht wird. angesichts dessen habe ich mich relativ spät, vor 3 monaten, dazu entschlossen zu gentoo zu konvertieren  :Smile: 

 *MrTom wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Das ist doch eigentlich der Punkt, um den es gehen sollte! Gut für die Leute hier, die mal schneller bei der Installation zu Ihrem Doom oder was auch immer kommen möchten... Schön!
> 
> 

 

so ich hoffe mal das ist ironisch gemeint!

denn gentoo is eigentlich nicht gerade das system das man mal so eben installiert um dann auch noch gleich darauf spielen zu können und das kann ich aus eigener erfahrung sagen. (um das gleich vorweg zu nehmen: ich habe linux nicht installiert um darauf zu spielen  :Very Happy: )

Die gefahr bei graphischen installern, wo alles schön bunt ist und man mit ein bissl klicki klicki zum ziel kommt, ist ja, dass man in wirklichkeit vom system selbst absolut keine ahnung hat. Mein erstes Linux war Mandrake. Darauf gekommen bin ich durch freunde bzw. hat mich das eben angesprochen, dass es mittels installer auf die platte befördert wird. hab das auch alles soweit ganz gut hingebracht und hatte nach ca. 1 stunde ein voll funktionierendes linux. so weit so gut.

doch ich hatte keinen tau wie das system aufgebaut war und bald kamen die ersten fragen auf wie:"wie installiere ich ein paket das ich gerade runtergeladen habe" oder "wie führe ich eine datei aus" "wo sind die *.exe-dateien" (überspitzt formuliert  :Very Happy: ), etc ...

grundlegendste sachen eigentlich für die man im netz auch nicht viel hilfe findet, da sie eigentlich jedem linux user eh klar sind. das war für mich der punkt wo ich mir dachte, dass das so keinen sinn hat und habs wieder gelassen.

im sommer bin ich es dann noch mal angegangen mit dem motto "wonn, donn gscheid" und hab mir mal gentoo angeschaut. es hat mich zwar a bissl abgeschreckt, dass man alles in der shell macht, habe aber dann das handbuch gefunden und bin nach dem vorgegangen. die installation hat zwar zwar einen guten halben  tag gedauert (stage2) aber es hat zumindest gleicht funktioniert  :Smile: 

hier muss ich wirklich mal ein ganz ganz grosses lob an all jede richten, die sich die arbeit des handbuchs angetan haben (auch die übersetzer). in ihm wird wirklich sehr erklärt und es eignet sich auch für leute die absolut keine ahnung von netzwerken oder block devices haben. man lernt wie das system aufgebaut ist, wo welche dateien liegen etc etc ...

alles das wird verloren gehen bei einem graphischen installer, oder glaubt ihr irgendwer nimmt dann noch das handbuch her? diejenigen die windows gewöhnt sind werden irgendwelche use-flags anklicken ohne sich damit auseinander zu setzen.

ich finde, dass es so gut ist wie es jetzt ist.

das handbuch ist spitze und absolut anfängertauglich und man wird aufgefordert sich mit der materie zu beschäftigen. wie weiter oben schon richtig gesagt wurde, kann man in der shell alles schneller machen und warum würden dann administratoren den installer hernehmen (oder auch andere erfahrene user)? im endeffekt wird dieser dann nur von newbies hergenommen werden!

naja, man wird sehen was uns die zeit bringt!

stef

----------

## c07

 *Ruefl2x wrote:*   

> "wie installiere ich ein paket das ich gerade runtergeladen habe" oder "wie führe ich eine datei aus" "wo sind die *.exe-dateien" (überspitzt formuliert ), etc ...
> 
> grundlegendste sachen eigentlich für die man im netz auch nicht viel hilfe findet, da sie eigentlich jedem linux user eh klar sind.

 

Diese Fragen beantworten sich aber auch nicht durch eine Installation per Shell. Das Gentoo-Handbuch setzt ziemlich viel Kenntnis voraus bzw. hat so konkrete Anweisungen, dass man es für die Installation einfach nicht zu wissen braucht. Für solche Fragen sind übrigens die SuSE-Handbücher sehr gut, deshalb ist das auch die beste Distribution für Neueinsteiger.

 *Ruefl2x wrote:*   

> diejenigen die windows gewöhnt sind werden irgendwelche use-flags anklicken ohne sich damit auseinander zu setzen.

 

Ich seh keinen substanziellen Unterschied zwischen wild anklicken und wild rumeditieren. Welcher Gentoo-Neueinsteiger weiß schon wirklich über seine USE-Flags Bescheid? Die Beschreibungen im Stil "xyz - Adds support for xyz" sind auch nicht wirklich informativ.

 *Ruefl2x wrote:*   

> wie weiter oben schon richtig gesagt wurde, kann man in der shell alles schneller machen und warum würden dann administratoren den installer hernehmen (oder auch andere erfahrene user)? im endeffekt wird dieser dann nur von newbies hergenommen werden!

 

Man kann nicht alles in der Shell schneller machen (abgesehn davon kann ein stärker automatisierter Installer auch in der Shell laufen). Gerade weil ich kein Neuling mehr bin, leg ich keinen Wert mehr drauf, Sachen komplizierter als nötig zu erledigen. Normalerweise ist es z.B. einfach nur sinnlos, seine .config per Hand zu editieren statt make menuconfig zu nehmen, und ähnliche Fälle gibts bei der Installation auch. Das muss ja nicht gleich heißen, dass ich mir meine Partitionierung zusammenklicken will, anstatt c?fdisk zu verwenden.

----------

## Inte

 *Earthwings wrote:*   

> Ruhig an. Es gibt hier keinen Grund für Beleidigungen.

 Stimmt! Hier gibt es keinen Grund.

Deswegen verweise ich mal (machst Du das nicht normalerweise  :Wink:  ) auf meine Signatur.  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## himpierre

CD mit Installer? Kann ich gebrauchen. Immer her damit.

t.

----------

## muecke

Mein Käse dazu

wenn ich an meine Anfänge mit Computer zurück erinnere dann hatte ich immer ein Handbuch dabei wenn was nicht karl war und man lernt sehr viel von diesen.

Hier gibt es ein Forum und super User die hwlfen können und wenn man selber nicht auf den Kopf gefallen ist kommt man manchmal durch probieren und testen auch selber dahinter.

Installer vereinfachen vieles und wieso nicht auch ein Installer für Gentoo obwohl ich auch Shell bevorzuge

1:1

----------

## p h a n t

Sollte es mal einen graphischen Installer geben, heißt das noch lange nicht, daß die Installation dadurch benutzbarer sein wird. In Fragen der Gebrauchstauglichkeit haben die meisten OSS-Entwickler keine Erfahrung. Sie leisten hervorragende Programmierabeit, versagen allerdings oft an der Umsetzung der GUI, weil sie meist am Ende der Entwicklung steht und das abbildet, was die Entwickler selbst für benutzbar halten. Das deckt sich in den seltensten Fällen mit dem, was der Nutzer von der Software erwartet. Im Grunde ist das OSS-Modell hervorragend dafür geeignet, Gberauchstauglichkeit schon in der Entwurfsphase mit einzubeziehen. Nur lassen sich die wenigsten OSS-Entwickler in die Entwicklung ihres "Babys" reinreden - obendrein noch von einem Usability Engineer, der selbst nicht coden kann. Das ist es, was uns Usability-Leuten das Leben so schwer machet - mangelnde Akzeptanz und Mißtrauen aufgrund von -allerdings verständlicher- Unsicherheit.

Ääh, ich schweife ab...

Ich hoffe sehr, daß einer der Entwickler zumindest Grundkenntnisse in Fragen der Gebrauchstauglichkeit hat oder ein Usability-Mensch das Ganze begleitet. Dann wird alles gut  :Smile: 

----------

## spielc

 *@4u wrote:*   

> Wie immer gilt leider: Schreib das dem Hersteller, nicht den tausend Programmierern von GNU/Linux-Komponenten.
> 
> 

 

Also wieso sollte ich dem Hardwarehersteller in diesem Zusammenhang schreiben??? Den Treiber GIBT es ja für Linux NUR nicht für Gentoo/AMD64 davon mal abgesehen, dass es die Wireless-Tools auch nicht für Gentoo/AMD64 gibt also ist das sowieso vollkommen egal ob ich jetzt Shuttle ein email schreibe oder nicht... Vielleicht versuche ich mal, das ganze von Hand ohne Portage zu installieren (ist eine hässliche Lösung ich weiss, aber was soll ich tun...)

----------

